# Image on signature



## NTFS

Hello sir mike,

Do you have plans of adding the option of including an image or a picture on the signature? I've seen alot of forums w/ this option. I guess it's only for beautification purposes.


----------



## lauranazario

NTFS said:
			
		

> Hello sir mike,
> 
> Do you have plans of adding the option of including an image or a picture on the signature? I've seen alot of forums w/ this option. I guess it's only for beautification purposes.


I'm not Sir Mike  ... but I think I will not mislead you when I say that I do not think this option will be enabled anytime soon due to page download speed issues (we have to think of dial-up users) and server overloads (we do not need unnecesary burdens that might create connectivity or Lord knows what kind of problems).

Unlike the 'other' forums you didn't name, I guess at this particular forums website we're more concerned with "better access" than "more beautification".   

Saludos,
LN


----------



## alc112

lauranazario said:
			
		

> I'm not Sir Mike  ... but I think I will not mislead you when I say that I do not think this option will be enabled anytime soon due to page download speed issues (we have to think of dial-up users) and server overloads (we do not need unnecesary burdens that might create connectivity or Lord knows what kind of problems).
> 
> Unlike the 'other' forums you didn't name, I guess at this particular forums website we're more concerned with "better access" than "more beautification".
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
I agree with you LN
We don't need any image for signatures. There're lots of thing we can write for signatures.


----------



## NTFS

lauranazario said:
			
		

> I'm not Sir Mike  ... but I think I will not mislead you when I say that I do not think this option will be enabled anytime soon due to page download speed issues (we have to think of dial-up users) and server overloads (we do not need unnecesary burdens that might create connectivity or Lord knows what kind of problems).
> 
> Unlike the 'other' forums you didn't name, I guess at this particular forums website we're more concerned with "better access" than "more beautification".
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Hi Laura!

Thanks for the reply.
Oh I see. Yes, I've tried to access these site/forums using both dial-up and broadband connections and they load really slow when on a dial-up due to bandwidth limitations but when using broadband it's a bit faster. These sites really need the beautification touch to attract more foreros because most of them are entertainment and recreational site. 
I guess on WR what we need is the quick and precise response when we need help . aesthetics comes last. 

Saludos!
NTFS


----------



## fenixpollo

A friendly, somewhat-related question about signatures:

Why can't I enter more than 120 characters in my signature, when it appears that other members have signatures that are longer than 120? 

I say "appears" because I'm not going around counting characters, so correct me if I'm mistaken. 

I understand that it's a bandwidth issue.  All I'd like to do is to be able to finish my favorite Joseph Conrad quote ...  

Thanks.


----------



## Philippa

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Why can't I enter more than 120 characters in my signature, when it appears that other members have signatures that are longer than 120? I say "appears" because I'm not going around counting characters, so correct me if I'm mistaken.


Hi Fenix
I think mine is probably longer than the 120, but it pre-dates the limit, so it seems to be okay! When I change it, I guess I will have to worry about the number of characters....  
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Whodunit

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Why can't I enter more than 120 characters in my signature, when it appears that other members have signatures that are longer than 120?



It was decided here by Mike Kellogg.


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks, Whodunit & Philippa. I guess that us "newbies" will have to make do, while coveting the opulent signatures of you veterans.


----------



## Citrus

Fenix, 
just out of curiosity . . . how does the quote ends???


----------



## alc112

Citrus said:
			
		

> Fenix,
> just out of curiosity . . . how does the quote ends???


 
Hi Citrus!!
I found this by googling:
_



To a teacher of languages there comes a time when the world is but a place of many words and man appears a mere talking animal not much more wonderful than a parrot.

Click to expand...

 _


----------



## fenixpollo

Aw, Al.... you spoiled my surprise!   I was going to debut a new avatar   along with the second half of the quote.

Cheers, anyway.


----------



## Nick

lauranazario said:
			
		

> I'm not Sir Mike  ... but I think I will not mislead you when I say that I do not think this option will be enabled anytime soon due to page download speed issues (we have to think of dial-up users) and server overloads (we do not need unnecesary burdens that might create connectivity or Lord knows what kind of problems).


Again, invalid points. For one thing, the images would be located on a *remote server*. The WordReference server would experience ABSOLUTELY NO increase in traffic/bandwidth from this change, so there is no way this could cause "connectivity" problems.

And for another, dial-up users (or anyone for that matter) can simply disable images:






I think it is very thoughtless to assume that you here at WordReference are a cut above other boards. No other boards are actually useful. No other boards actually help people. No other boards provide helpful information. Oh no, only WordReference does. That's why we get to be stubborn -- those other featureful, innovative boards are just garbage, right?


----------



## cuchuflete

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=25515


----------



## Nick

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=25515


Again, why not just completely remove these features if they are so pointless? No need for smiles, icons, images, avatars, signatures, or any other "frills" at all, right?

Do it right or just forget about it.


----------



## Jana337

Nick said:
			
		

> Again, why not just completely remove these features if they are so pointless? No need for smiles, icons, images, avatars, signatures, or any other "frills" at all, right?
> 
> Do it right or just forget about it.


Nick,

you won't believe but most people would stay in the forums even without the frills. 
And the world isn't black and white. We feel that we DO it right. 

Jana


----------



## Benjy

Nick said:
			
		

> Again, why not just completely remove these features if they are so pointless? No need for smiles, icons, images, avatars, signatures, or any other "frills" at all, right?
> 
> Do it right or just forget about it.



ahh the good old ad absurdum debate technique  well the point is they do have a function. the occasional smiley does help, and avatars as they stand do help identify people a little quicker and jazz up the sceen some. they are however limited for a very simple reason. they are not the main thing nor would it be desirable for them to be the main thing. we are looking for the happy medium  this forum has a certain look that we believe to be suited to the forum's goal, which is not born of prideful arrognace either .

and while you have had great fun denigrating people's arguments against having bigger more colourful avatars/images in signatures etc, i have yet to see you advance one good positive impact that it will have on the forum (forgive me if i have missed them, just point me in the right direction).


----------



## LadyBlakeney

I hope Benjy will allow me to subscribe to his most eloquent post. An old Spanish saying states that virtue lays in the medium. It is nice to have avatars and signatures, and to be able to smile to other forum members now and then, but I believe most of us are here for what is shared by means of the written word. That is what I think we should treasure.


----------



## alc112

Nick,
I think you are being very rude with the mods and the administrator.
Do you think everybody knows all about computers and internet?
Do you think everybody looks what the can do for improving the speed off the forum on their computers?
Mike do what he can. Remember that this forum is for sharing language knowledge. If you want to have fun, you can look for other forum.
What image would you put for signing?

Regards and Forgive if I have been so rude with you with this comment


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

A lot of you have made good points about why all the extra graphics and huge fonts are not allowed.  Please understand the main theme here.  These forums are meant to be a more mature place than other forums on the internet - a place where well-educated people over 21 years old will feel comfortable.  As a result, we try to limit the excesses you see in other forums.

Here are some examples of things that you see in other forums that we don't really want here:
images
large fonts
extended signatures
chattiness
"kisses, kisses, hugs, hugs, kisses kisses!!!!!!" posts
"Who is your favorite model?"  threads

Much of this is controlled by the software, some of it is controlled by the moderators, and some of it can't be controlled well because we don't want to ban people because of their personalities. We used to allow it all until a few months ago.  In many of those old threads people talked about everything except language issues.

Please don't misunderstand me.  We value our younger members and it is OK if they do these things in other places, just we don't want them to do it here.  Some of _my_ favorite forums on the internet do not allow any graphics at all - and the level of discussion is much better as a result, in my opinion. : )

Mike


----------

